# Colors of Nigerian Dwarfs



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

I like to think that I know what black and white are---BUT---then I got a couple of Nigies!
Please help me learn the different colorings---chamois? buckskin? frosted? white on front/top of head? moon spots? belly bands? broken with white?
Pictures of examples would be appreciated.
Candy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

There is a pretty good color chart on the AGS website that has helped me alot.

I still get a little confused though


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OK, here are quite a few photos of my nigerians.

Buckskin with frosted ears and nose and a white poll.









Buckskin with white overlay/broken buckskin.









Chamoisee with white overlay.
















Gold and white with moonspots. (the dark round spots)









Black with a white spot.









Chocolate Chamoisee.









Gray Chamoisee









Notice the dark brown, round moonspots?









Look at the almost "spray paint" like silver spots on her body. Those are moonspots.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Oh, Chelsey. They're just beautiful! That really helps me out a lot. My first doe, Katie, is the color of a deer. I guess that would be considered a red-gold. She is belted, has moon spots and has frosted ears/muzzle. Her daughter, Kizzy, I thought was the same color--but--
I shaved them and Kizzy's color is more like a grey chamois. I never shaved any of my girls before and was amazed at the difference in color.  Her dorsal stripe is almost gone. What I see now is more white than black or dark brown. I don't understand why it made such a big difference in what I was seeing.
Candy


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a doe that turns gray when I clip her. With hair she is a dark red :shocked: I love seeing their "true colors" lol


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Those are beautiful goats. I really like the look of the Chamoisee with white overlay and the baby that is black with dark brown moon spots. 
I know more now too thanks.

_*Suellen*_


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you :greengrin: I think Chamoisee is my favorite color of all, Chocolate, Brown or Gray. Althouh I do love the Chocolate


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is interesting! Candy, Chiefs maternal grandsire is Buckskin...and his maternal grand dam is chamoise with white...his dam is black with white poll and few spots(hidden) his sire is white with charcoal and black spots. Amazing what you "find" when they are shaved...I just did Chief and Teddy.....As soon as the "cat steps" grow out I'll get pics posted....They both are covered in black and "bluish grey" spots!!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

I just can't believe what we find when we shave them. I never even gave it a thought, but Kizzy's hair was so thick and I was having a terrible time getting rid of all the winter under-fir that I got a pair of cheap clippers --- $20 at Wal-Mart---LOL and just started. Kizzy wasn't very happy, but I was so amazed that I did Katie while I was at it! By the way, I DON'T reccomend Wal-Mart's clippers for goats :hair: 
Candy


----------

